# Anyone know George Fox



## Monarkguy (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking to talk to a Mr. George Fox (from Indianapolis I think). 
He's a Vintage Bike guy.
Anyone know how I can get in touch with him?
 Thanks.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 1, 2007)

Here ya go-----from Memory Lane site....Don

Fox Grip 

5181 Greencroft Drive 

Dayton, OH 45426

937-837-8783 phone

937-854-9192 fax


----------



## Monarkguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks much.


----------

